# New today



## Woodnknots (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my first, well... Whatever this is.  If anyone knows if there is a technical name for these things, let me know, will you?  It's cherry and purple heart.  Oh, and yes, the cherry is hollowed out.
Comments, critiques welcome.  Not on the photography though, these were just some quick photos with the first coat of waterlox on.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks like an onion on a stick [] [] [}].


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks good, I think the technical name for it is a Watcha-ma-callit (sp)[]


----------



## DocRon (Feb 25, 2007)

If you turn it upside down and put a hook in the top you can hang it on the Christmas tree. Of course, it will take a really big Christmas tree.[}]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever it is, it sure is pleasing to look at. Great job!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 25, 2007)

How bout a finial for a 4 poster bed, now you have 3 more to go and a bed frame too. []

Looks nice though.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 25, 2007)

Great form. I believe it would be considered a "closed form" if the top is fixed and if it is not then I would say it's a lidded hollow form. Either way it looks great.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Looks good, I think the technical name for it is a Watcha-ma-callit (sp)[]



Looks more like a "thing a ma gig"

regardless of what the tech term is they look great.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know the technical term is but I like it.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice looking turned form, Dave! BTW, do you always finish your turned items in the bathroom? I count three in the photo. [}][]


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Nice looking turned form, Dave! BTW, do you always finish your turned items in the bathroom? I count three in the photo. [}][]


In the wintertime I do.  It just makes things easier, due to heat issues in the shop.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh oh oh, I LIKE these!!!!  Awesome!


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Oh oh oh, I LIKE these!!!!  Awesome!


so.......  You like it?


----------



## davidrei (Feb 26, 2007)

Whenever I'm not sure what to call something, I call it 'art'.  That way, even if it's just a piece of twisted scrap metal from the dump, or a funny looking rock, people think I'm 'deep'.

But your thingy actually fits the term 'art' (as normal people understand the term).  Excellent work []


----------



## johncrane (Feb 27, 2007)

nice one Dave![]


----------



## Woodnknots (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidrei_
> <br />Whenever I'm not sure what to call something, I call it 'art'.  That way, even if it's just a piece of twisted scrap metal from the dump, or a funny looking rock, people think I'm 'deep'.
> 
> But your thingy actually fits the term 'art' (as normal people understand the term).  Excellent work []


I'll go ahead and call it 'art' as well, but it's only a prototype.  The next one will have a ramone burl globe with curly black walnut base and spyre.


----------



## underdog (Feb 28, 2007)

I believe it's an elevated box.
http://www.turnwood.net/Photopost/showgallery.php/cat/530

Fine form...


----------

